# EOS 6D with 24-105mm f/4L IS pre-order, already with a $200 instant rebate?



## barracuda (Nov 29, 2012)

Adorama is accepting pre-orders for the EOS 6D with the 24-105 for $2699 - that includes a $200 instant rebate. That was quick! By comparison, B&H's pre-order price is $2899.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

My 2 cents: same time next year, 6D will be on Ebay for $1200 or less.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 29, 2012)

I scored a MK3 for 2499$! What does that say about canon camera prices dropping? 

Be patient and you won't have early adopters regret.


----------



## RS2021 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> My 2 cents: same time next year, 6D will be on Ebay for $1200 or less.



+1

I said something similar on a different post that asked "will we have an FF at $1000 ever"...pricing like this for 6D suggests where the market is headed.... yes ~$1000 strip-down FF's are clearly on the horizon.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 29, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> My 2 cents: same time next year, 6D will be on Ebay for $1200 or less.



$1200 seems pretty optimistic, I'd expect something closer to $1500.


----------



## HawkeyeOC (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 6D with the kit lens pre-ordered from B&H. I just received the order confirmation yesterday and it was $200 less than retail even though online it still said $2899. I thought there was a nice mistake in my favor.
I just looked again online just and it's showing $2699 now


----------



## trygved (Nov 29, 2012)

raptor3x said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 cents: same time next year, 6D will be on Ebay for $1200 or less.
> ...



Ditto.
$1,800 retail
$1,500 eBay

I wager $20 on it.


----------



## RS2021 (Nov 29, 2012)

raptor3x said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 cents: same time next year, 6D will be on Ebay for $1200 or less.
> ...



Not optimistic at all...in fact, 12 months after release I fully expect 6D to be about $1200, and perhaps even $1100. Read the tea leaves with 5D III price trajectory.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 29, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



While I too think this is overoptimistic, I hope you are right. For that price, I would face the wrath of the wife to add this as a second body to my 5DmkIII.

-Brian


----------



## RS2021 (Nov 29, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > raptor3x said:
> ...



 I stand by what I say, but remember, its not such a risky prediction. After all, 12 months really is a long time especially in the tech world. People who claim this pricing could never happen would have conveniently "forgotten" by then or remain mum when that day does come... as it always inevitably does. 

Importantly, the fall in price would be well managed by the retailers and Canon. That is, a sale here for $1800 first, an ebay deal for $1700 there, a $200 rebate here, a hard-to-pass up "bundle" price there.... it will be managed so smoothly that the early adoptor who paid 2K+ doesn't throw himself off the cliff. 

But again, 12 months is a long time. By then, the hot item that the folks here would be defending "will never drop below a certain price" will not be the poor 6D (which by then would be yesterday's news) but some new fangled 51 MP EOS 3D. The same suckers...er... I mean fans...will be pre-ordering it at $5,600 ;D


----------



## Botts (Nov 29, 2012)

Is it really wrong to want to have the latest and greatest as long as it's in your budget?

Although, I for one am quite excited to see that B&H and Adorama are both apparently selling the 6D w/24-105 kit for $200 under original suggested price. I was planning on going body only, and picking up a used 24-105mm, but with the price drops, it's better to buy new. Or even just buy the package then sell the lens on eBay. It's nice they are helping out early adopters somewhat.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 2, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > raptor3x said:
> ...



6D might turn-out to be your first body if all the remarkable images it's churning out as against 5D3. Of course, that is if you're not into sports or something where you need a lot better AF.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> bbasiaga said:
> 
> 
> > Ray2021 said:
> ...



Besides 61pts Vs 11pts, 5D III has better center focus point than 6D (dual-cross Vs single-cross).


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 3, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > bbasiaga said:
> ...



AF in 5D3 center point is better but depends on what or when you are shooting. You can also argue that 6D can focus @ -3EV.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9501.0

Saying that, it seems the general reaction to 6D images that its DR is closer to a 1DX than to a 5D3. Shadow recovery is a little bit better with 6D. I'm withholding judgment till I get hold of 6D though.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1170095/2#11157889


----------



## Botts (Oct 1, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> My 2 cents: same time next year, 6D will be on Ebay for $1200 or less.



We've almost hit that year, and with warranty on eBay we are looking $1,667 right now.

You may have missed the mark, but your theory that prices would drop substantially from the original $2,099 list definitely came true.


----------



## CR00 (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my EOS 6D with 24-105mm f/4L IS earlier in June for a great price. I only paid $2,039 for it, brand new from a Canon Authorized dealer, plus $50 store coupon for next purchase that I used later on for the other stuff. So $2699 is no where near a deal to me.


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 9, 2013)

CR00 said:


> I got my EOS 6D with 24-105mm f/4L IS earlier in June for a great price. I only paid $2,039 for it, brand new from a Canon Authorized dealer, plus $50 store coupon for next purchase that I used later on for the other stuff. So $2699 is no where near a deal to me.



+1

I picked up my kit for $2300 last spring, and was angry at the time that I had missed even better deals right after the holidays. $2699 is discouraging a year out from release, as are the recent price bumps in L lenses that nullified the rebates that followed. 

At least this is curing my "Gear Acquisition Syndrome" in the early stages before it got too out of hand


----------



## scott (Oct 9, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> bbasiaga said:
> 
> 
> > Ray2021 said:
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/category/photography/canon-3d/

 standing in line


----------



## Skirball (Oct 9, 2013)

Botts said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 cents: same time next year, 6D will be on Ebay for $1200 or less.
> ...



Having prices drop from the original introductory price isn't exactly a theory, that can be supported by heaps of data. The claim here was the price it was going to hit, and it was done with a fair amount of chest thumping. I'd say it was way the hell off.

My favorite line from the whole thing:

"People who claim this pricing could never happen would have conveniently "forgotten" by then or remain mum when that day does come..."

Heh.


----------



## Botts (Oct 9, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Having prices drop from the original introductory price isn't exactly a theory, that can be supported by heaps of data. The claim here was the price it was going to hit, and it was done with a fair amount of chest thumping. I'd say it was way the hell off.
> 
> My favorite line from the whole thing:
> 
> ...


I was trying to be friendly and diplomatic!


----------

